
1,200 Airport Workers in NYC Area Abruptly Laid Off with No Severance - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/21/nyregion/coronavirus-airport-workers-ny-nj.html
======
leokennis
COVID-19 is really the perfect exposure mechanism for all the failures
currently going on in US society. It exposes (amongst others):

\- Shitty politicians

\- Shitty worker protections

\- Shitty and expensive healthcare

\- Celebrity culture: celebrities get tested easily

\- Celebrity culture 2: a lot of initiatives to help do not come from the
government but from billionaire philanthropists

Still if you’re in the US...I really wish you all the best.

